# Is this Torpedograss? If not what is it.



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Got this patch of different looking grass growing amongst my tiftuf. Some in another post suggested Torpedograss and that Quinclorac would possibly kill it. Thought id get some opinions in this specialized section.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Jimefam honestly, it just looks like bermuda to me. Are all three of the pulled pieces from the different area, or are the two on the left from the different area with the one on the right being your TifTuf?


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Spammage said:


> @Jimefam honestly, it just looks like bermuda to me. Are all three of the pulled pieces from the different area, or are the two on the left from the different area with the one on the right being your TifTuf?


A different type of bermuda? Two on the left are from the different shade grass/weed/whatever and on the right is the Tiftuf. That area had dollar spot on it so not sure if that is relevant or what. Problem is that different patch of whatever stands out like crazy and I dont want it to possibly spread so I need to eradicate it by any means necessary.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Jimefam the dollar spot might be relevant. How badly damaged was the affected area? The pulled pieces look like the same grass to me, just based on individual blade size, texture and color. The thickness is obviously different with much more plant material growing from the "good" area stolon. However, if the damaged area was severely thinned, or wasn't affected by your last application of PGR, FAS, etc, then it could just be growing back in differently. TifTuf, like most grasses, looks very different depending on whether it's under regulation.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

It never got really bad imo but that area probably had the most spots. Has been probably 2 weeks or so that I dont see any spots anywhere. Just noticed the difference in color and density two days ago. I do spray PGR and FAS plus have been putting down Xgrn, Subvert MFT, Humic12 and RGS around every 3 weeks. If it was say damaged Tiftuf bermuda recovering differently i should expect it over the next couple days to weeks to slowly blend back in correct? Would hitting that spot with any type of herbicide just make it worse potentially?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Jimefam Well, if it's bermuda of any kind, then herbicides won't do you any good. That being said, if you apply a light dose of quinclorac to the area, you might be able to tell for sure if it's torpedograss without hurting the bermuda much. It looks like the lighter colored areas are stolons that are trying to climb over your TifTuf. That can happen with Common or other bermudas, but I still think it could be the TifTuf doing it. If it were my yard, I would hand pull the runners (especially on the outer perimeter) and give it a couple of weeks to see how it responds.


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

Any follow up on this? I am seeing something very similar in my Bermuda, just doesn't look right.


----------

